
Microsoft tries to sex-up Azure by likening CSS to LSD, XML to ecstasy - SkippyZA
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/130712-microsoft-tries-to-sex-up-azure-by-likening-css-to-lsd-xml-to-ecstasy-video
======
iuguy
Obviously this is a bad move from Microsoft and someone needs a serious
talking to in the Norwegian marketing department, but having seen so many
pieces on this I can't help feel that it's all being a little overblown,
especially bearing in mind that the company is now being run by the guy that
brought you this:
<http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6304687408656696643>

~~~
michaelcampbell
Amen. The content aside, the whole performance was just so puerile I have to
wonder who they thought their audience was? The dancing was straight out of
"The Wiggles" that my son watched when he was 3, and the singing/lyrics seemed
to be trying to titillate pre-pubescent high schoolers more so than getting
developers pumped up.

------
WalterSear
FWIW, CSS is a bad trip and XML does leave me drained and burnt out.

